# My new workshop (lots of pictures.. hopefully!)



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Ok sorted after 5 false starts... Thanks for looking folks! :roll: 

removed- no pictures showing... 

I spend 40 mins putting a post together, i submit it and i cant get the pictures to show... I don't know why though??? there not big pics, i have posted pics from picassa a few times now with no problems but today i've tried twice and had no joy :roll:  Any ideas why anyone?


----------



## eggflan (21 Dec 2008)

I see lots of numbers and letters :wink: 

Try again matty


----------



## DaveL (21 Dec 2008)

Mattty,

If you had left the post with the pictures then one of us would have looked at it to try and give you some help on sorting it out. 
Why not try and post one picture and I should be back later this evening to see what is happening.


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

My old asbestos workshop...


----------



## Racers (21 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I can see the pictures if I cut and past the URL, looks good, any shots of in side?


Pete


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

I applied for Planning for my new shop about 3 years ago and finally gained permission about 18 months ago. 6 months ago i started the build and managed to get finished and moved in about 3 weeks ago.








....


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Are the picture showing for you now? They show for me. :roll:


----------



## Racers (21 Dec 2008)

Hi, Matty

I see you got it sorted as I was posting.

Pete


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Racers":tvv7hcv2 said:


> Hi, Matty
> 
> I see you got it sorted as I was posting.
> 
> Pete


Thanks pete, more to follow


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

The back-


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

View from the side door-


----------



## Rich (21 Dec 2008)

Looks good, and I am envious but is the swanneck on your downpipe leaking? that's a big damp patch around you're chimney stack.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Tool cabinet (aka old wardrobe), 2 kettles (for Lord Nibbo!) and Meg guarding the biscuit tin and making sure the stove doesn't go out.





Finishing area-


----------



## Doug B (21 Dec 2008)

Looks a beauty Matty, 

Should the chimney not extend higher than the ridge?


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Stairs to loft and storage area-






Loft room-


----------



## MikeG. (21 Dec 2008)

Jealous.........jealous as hell!! What a fantastic space! What do you do in it Matty?

Mike


----------



## DaveL (21 Dec 2008)

Well I see you have figured how to post pictures, well done.  

What good looking workshop, lots of space and load of good equipment, you must be well pleased to have got that finished. 
Wood burner looks great, I have a small one in my shop, gets the place warm using off cuts and broken pallets for free.


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Rich":2cxokfvt said:


> Looks good, and I am envious but is the swanneck on your downpipe leaking? that's a big damp patch around you're chimney stack.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rich.



It poured down for a couple of weeks and i hadn't finished the guttering- the stop ends weren't fitted hense the damp looking brickwork when the pictures were took.


----------



## Mr Ed (21 Dec 2008)

That looks like a superb workspace Matty. I'll bet you're glad to be moved in.

Judging by the ceiling height in relation to the heads of the windows, you've got quite a big ceiling void there - are you planning to use it?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

James B":2wfyoe8c said:


> Looks a beauty Matty,
> 
> Should the chimney not extend higher than the ridge?



Building regs are quite clear on this. If it was a gable it should extend higher than the ridge, however as an eaves stack it has to terminate a minimum of 1m (min) higher from the point where the roof line meets the stack and a minimum of 1.2m from the roof line horizontially. (All passed and approved).


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":jywg8ai4 said:


> Jealous.........jealous as hell!! What a fantastic space! What do you do in it Matty?
> 
> Mike



Mike, i did a joinery apprentership 20 years ago and after serving my time, flew the nest to Manchester to do a cabinet making course. After that i went on to a degree in furniture design but dropped out midway through the 2nd year. I have traded as a joiner and builder for 10 years, but my heart is still in furniture. 
This shop is a pure indulgence so i can make furniture as a hobby, however it has been built to a domestic property standard, cavity walls,insulated slab, loft trusses etc so it will convert to a domestic property if the planners ever decide the use is appropriate.
I will use it 99% domestically but will make the odd item for my company.


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

DaveL":2mwti3ev said:


> Well I see you have figured how to post pictures, well done.
> 
> What good looking workshop, lots of space and load of good equipment, you must be well pleased to have got that finished.
> Wood burner looks great, I have a small one in my shop, gets the place warm using off cuts and broken pallets for free.



Thanks Dave. The system didn't like me posting them all at once it seems.

The woodburner is superb, it was in my old asbestos shop and ok, but in this insulated shop it keeps nice and toasty.


----------



## filsgreen (21 Dec 2008)

Congratulations Mattty you have just put the nail in my weekend. Not only have I got to go to work tomorrow but I have to get green eyed over your workshop :x  What a fantastic workspace, that is my type of tidiness, take note Zeb  . Thanks for showing it.

Phil


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":35fr07y8 said:


> That looks like a superb workspace Matty. I'll bet you're glad to be moved in.
> 
> Judging by the ceiling height in relation to the heads of the windows, you've got quite a big ceiling void there - are you planning to use it?
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Thanks Ed.
The loft space use is superb and i will fit some velux's next year. It may become a play room for the kids or possibly just be used for storage. It isn't much more costly to build a 1.5 storey garage than a standard 1 storey, so well worth it if you can get the PP. My PP did take a long time though.


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

filsgreen":2r1wo51m said:


> Congratulations Mattty you have just put the nail in my weekend. Not only have I got to go to work tomorrow but I have to get green eyed over your workshop :x  What a fantastic workspace, that is my type of tidiness, take note Zeb  . Thanks for showing it.
> 
> Phil


 :lol: Thanks mate :roll: :ho2


----------



## wizer (21 Dec 2008)

I'm so overwhelmed by jealousy I can't type any more words.... :mrgreen:


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Dec 2008)

i bet the difference from your old workshop, to the new one has made a hell of a difference! I've noticed the old workshop, lives in the new one's shadow! Are you going to use this a timber store?


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

wizer":2nctl1cy said:


> I'm so overwhelmed by jealousy I can't type any more words.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mattty (21 Dec 2008)

joiner_sim":2rmfqtlq said:


> i bet the difference from your old workshop, to the new one has made a hell of a difference! I've noticed the old workshop, lives in the new one's shadow! Are you going to use this a timber store?


It will get knocked down next year and become a big driveway all across the frontof the new shop (budget permitting) It's still full of old machines and junk though at the moment.


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Dec 2008)

Okay then, well im very jealous! Where I work the shop maybe massive and have lovely shiny (and battered) machines! But you really cannot beat your own private shop. One day I would like to have one much bigger than the one I currently use.


----------



## mailee (21 Dec 2008)

That's bigger than my house Mattty! :shock:


----------



## joiner_sim (21 Dec 2008)

mailee":2qktlt36 said:


> That's bigger than my house Mattty! :shock:



Money does buy happiness! :lol:


----------



## davin (22 Dec 2008)

yes very envious.
I think I have the same spindle moulder, badged Kufo. 
Bought it from Blundells in Essex very cheaply.
Shame I haven`t got a workshop like yours to put it in.


----------



## johnf (22 Dec 2008)

Fantastic Matty you certanly know how to spoil yourself don"t YOU :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 ccasion5:


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2008)

An excellent workshop - and, just in time for Christmas!!


----------



## Mattty (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks Guys. I'm made up with it  .

Davin- yes mine is a very cheap moulder. I got it about 6 years ago for less than £500. It is set up with a rebate block and i dont think i've ever had anythimg else in it!


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2008)

Matty - nice shop...you need a good marking knife though to go with all the rest of the kit! - Rob :ho2


----------



## Mattty (22 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":2f8pxqm2 said:


> Matty - nice shop...you need a good marking knife though to go with all the rest of the kit! - Rob :ho2



Cheers Rob  Some nice bloke from Salisbury made me one a while back-





It was very reasonably priced and is in constant use.    :ho2


----------



## Tierney (22 Dec 2008)

Wow, I'm jealous of even a quarter of that space.


----------



## Chippyjoe (23 Dec 2008)

Very nice shop Matty. Only problem I see now is,when SWMBO wants something done you havn't got any excuses!!!
Mind you thats a small price to pay to have a shop like that.
As a matter of interest what are the internal dimensions?
Mark.


----------



## Mattty (23 Dec 2008)

Chippyjoe":1d68isi6 said:


> Very nice shop Matty. Only problem I see now is,when SWMBO wants something done you havn't got any excuses!!!
> Mind you thats a small price to pay to have a shop like that.
> As a matter of interest what are the internal dimensions?
> Mark.


Internally- It's approx 10m across the front and 7m deep.
Your right about swmbo tho... jeeeez she can nag. I wouldn't swap her for anything tho. :ho2


----------



## Benchwayze (28 Dec 2008)

Your local planning department must be amazingly tolerant.

I wouldn't like to have stumped up for removal of that asbestos roof either.

When I had a new back-boiler fitted, I had to pay British Gas over a grand to remove a piece of asbestos about 10" x 18". 

When the disposal men arrived; complete with plastic air-lock, I thought I was being invaded by a crew from ET. I know the stuff is dangerous, but this really was a bit of a sledge-hammer to crack the proverbial walnut.

:shock:


----------



## John. B (30 Dec 2008)

That is just incredible. What a super workshop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Dec 2008)

Congratulations Mattty.

Fantastic shop. It is also _exactly_ the right size for a cabinet shop - big enough to fit in all the machinery needed and to give ample workspace, but small enough to feel cosy and have everything within reach.

My shop is the same size, and two of us make a good living making furniture out of it.

Given the choice between site joinery and building work, or making furniture in a nice warm workshop, I know what I'd rather do!

:wink:

Cheers
Dan

Why the three roller shutters, though?


----------



## Mattty (31 Dec 2008)

Dan Tovey":2tylvxf7 said:


> Congratulations Mattty.
> 
> Fantastic shop. It is also _exactly_ the right size for a cabinet shop - big enough to fit in all the machinery needed and to give ample workspace, but small enough to feel cosy and have everything within reach.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dan. With regards to the 3 rollers, the plans where passed as a triple garage, with play room above. I felt it best to build the openings even though i will be boarding them up and insulating them soon (leaving the rollers in place).
Size wise it is great. Enough space to work and move but not too big, and best of all not having to push and pull machines in and out of storage.

Thanks to everyone else for the kind comments.


----------



## BradNaylor (1 Jan 2009)

Mattty":sh3ukpf1 said:


> the plans where passed as a triple garage, with play room above.



I suspected as much.

A stealth workshop!

:lol: 

Dan


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jan 2009)

Oh oh...I see Dan's been playing with the avatars again, a bit different to Steve McQueen on his motorbike  - Rob


----------



## John. B (1 Jan 2009)

I like Dan's new Avatar, I think that would brighten any workshop big or small :lol:


----------



## motownmartin (1 Jan 2009)

Dan, remove that Avatar, I can't concentrate :shock: :lol:


----------

